# Six million dollar man kits



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Six Million Dollar Man Kits from 1974-75. These four kits were released at the height of the Popularity of the Six Million Dollar Man when it ran on ABC. They Depict Col. Austin in several scenes, complete with a comic book like story on the side of the box. Actually the likeness to Lee Majors is not bad for the time period. These will be built up as part of my personal collection.

Perhaps Polar Lights/Round 2 would consider re opting these kits?


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Nice collection you got there Captain. I seem to recall a bionic woman kit as well that came on the tail end of these. It was a lab setting with Oscar Goldman examining the bionic leg. (Fully understandable as I rather enjoyed examining Lindsey Wagoner's legs myself).

I just don't think the SMDM draws that much juice nowadays to merit reissuing these. But hey, I said the same thing about the Dark Shadows figures.


----------



## Fraley1701 (Sep 3, 2003)

I built the Bionic Bustout kit as a kid, and it was my first figure kit that I remember doing. I don't know what happened to it, but I would definitely be interested in revisiting these kits! :thumbsup:


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

Jimmy B, Zica is doing Six Million dollar man 4 inch figures....Also Biff Bang Pow is and has been doing 8 inch figures for awhile now. I think you might be totally wrong about it not having juice. 

I would love if they repopped these fine kits.


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

Funny, I was just thinking about these kits a few weeks ago. I would love to see them reissued. No changes, no updates, just a straight repop. Although decals for the flight suit patches would be nice.

I don't recall a Bionic Woman kit, that would be cool too.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I have the Bionic Woman kit. It's pretty good with two figures, a medical table and some equipment. It has a cardboard diorama base. I had thought of making a new base that was larger so the scene wasn't so cramped.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I plan on tracking down decals for the Flight suit, when I get the chance. Like I said, these are fun kits...The Right arm top and Leg tops come off to reveal the Inner Bionic workings.

The Dark Shadows kits were re-released because of the Johnny Depp movie. 

Although the show doesn't have Starships, Vulcans or Storm troopers it does have a cult following today. And I am sure there are MORE than a few members here who remember that the show was a HUGE hit!:thumbsup:

I'll post more pics when I can, as I am working on several other builds currently.


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

Captain Han Solo said:


> I plan on tracking down decals for the Flight suit...


The original kits didn't have decals. The patches were molded into the parts and had to be painted.

There may be decals that will work, made for NASA figure kits.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Well isn't this a blast from the past !!! I remember all these kits. Only had two of them. The Evil biker, and the one with the gorilla. But I would definitely love to see a re-pop of these kits. But like some others, I don't remember the bionic woman model. Although if they re-pop it, I will certainly buy a couple !!
Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Here is a Bionic Woman kit image I found online. I have the kit and its rather nice if a bit crowded on the cardboard base. I thought of using some Evergreen square pattern plastic sheet to make a new, larger, floor to set the walls back farther from the table and lamp. IIRC the big console on the right side is plastic too. The figures are rather poor but do look better than the horrid box art model.


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

Some pics of those new Zica "Retro" action figures:

http://www.figures.com/forums/news/31672-zica-toys-takes-six-million-dollar-man.html


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

We really need a Venus Death Probe add-on; it'd go well with the "Jaws of Doom" kit.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

Bionic Bust Out is my favorite, the figures are a decent sculpt of Lee Majors.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

I've got the alligator and the gorilla kits, one produced in the USA and the other produced in the UK with a different style of UK packaging. They're a nice series, and watching these kits on ebay seems to indicate that a lot of them were produced in their day - until fairly recently they were selling quite cheaply, and always being replaced by others exactly the same the following week. More recently they've been commanding more bids and some higher prices.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I paid about $5 for my shrink wrapped Bionic Woman kit. It still had the original Toys R Us prices and the sucker had been marked down about 10 times before someone bought it for the first time back in the day.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

I had the Bionic Bustout kit as a teenager in the mid-late 1970's. I currently have the one front and centre in the original post with the Biker. I've had it half-built for about a decade. The biker is a bit cartoony and the bike needs a lot of work, which is what stalled me. It's been in storage at my buddy's house since my heart attack 6 years ago, and I saw it in a zip-loc baggie last month. Every once in a whileI think about taking it home and finishing it up.


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

Oh man, these were great!!! I built Bionic Bustout, too, and was always impressed with the sculpted likeness to Lee Majors. I think if I could nab one, Bionic Bustout would be the one I'd build again! Thanks for sharing!


----------

